

We Interviewed the Most Hated Man on the Internet - stfu
http://www.vice.com/read/hunter-moores-new-site-will-make-getting-a-blowjob-as-easy-as-ordering-pizza

======
iwaffles
There was also an article about him in the latest issue of Rolling Stone:
<http://www.rollingstone.com/latestissue> which is unfortunately paywalled.

